# blue modded ford fiesta mk6



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

hey and thanks for taking a look at my detail of a friends mk6 fiesta

The car needed a good detail ready for a ford show this weekend so it was dropped of mid day and I was told just take as long i needed :thumb:

so I got cracking first some pictures of the car before hand










So I started with the inside of the car treating full leather interior an wet vac the matts. Then gave the dash a wipe down





now on with the rest of the car the wheels spraed with wonder wheels acid free then left for a few minutes to do its thing



Then on with the snow foam






Car was then washed and clayed I did not take pictures of the clay after er panel but this is just after one



after clay I snow foamed the car agen and dried it of it was then polished with SRP

and treated with 2 coats of fussio soft 99 first coat left for 15 min the seconded was wipe on wipe of all tyres dressed and here are my pictures of the final result :thumb:











As a finish of I also did the engine bay



comments more then welcome guys thanks for reading :wave:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

cracking job, enjoyed looking at this thread,


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good Mr Wheelerbob.

What polish or glaze did you use prior to the fusso sealant?


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice job. Hadn't been flayed in a while I guess. Top stuff :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job,looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

snazzy looking fest, nice job:thumb:


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

jd1982 said:


> Looking good Mr Wheelerbob.
> 
> What polish or glaze did you use prior to the fusso sealant?


Auto glym srp buddy


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice work!

Tell your mate to get rid of them horrendous rear lights though!


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

dancoupe said:


> Auto glym srp buddy


Cool!
You cant beat a good old application of Srp. Plus if you used a oily glaze I dont think fusso would of bonded well to the paint.

Good work! :thumb:


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Great work looks ace

I miss my ST


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

smifeune said:


> Great work looks ace
> 
> I miss my ST


Must admit been up and close with this one made me really like then alot more


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

dancoupe said:


>


Love this photo. Reflection on that is awesome


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great, got a lot of love for these especially in the blue.

Chris


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and looks like it has come up well.
like what he has done to make it differnt


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Tidy looking car


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Nice write up fella, good results looking good, only comment and nothing to do with your work and I've only started to remember to do it is get the rust off the brakes , the photo's look that little bit better.


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

slimjim said:


> Nice write up fella, good results looking good, only comment and nothing to do with your work and I've only started to remember to do it is get the rust off the brakes , the photo's look that little bit better.


I did role it back and forward couple of Times to try and get it of but my drive has a steep incline and with no one to watch me backing the car of it I did not want to rrisk catching the car so how it looked just had to do


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Cracking job on a gorgeous Fez mate.

Still miss mine....









Hopefully I'll be back in a new one next year if funds work out the way I'm planning them too. Panther Black next time


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Big improvement, nice


Those blue dashes were standard I think unless you upgraded to a black one, but on a blue car it looks okay actually


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

What u use on the dash mate the blue bit as my pug is similar and struggle to find anything to make it look good


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

great job!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

lovely work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks neat and tidy and your work good. 

However another driver that has the cash to splash of modifications and then runs out at the important parts. 

I don't see the point of buying a nippy car, trying to improve it, then sticking on the cheapest of the cheap (and nasty) tyres on.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Superb work :thumb:


----------



## Ammo_B (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks sweet mate


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

Thanks alot for all the positive comments on my work guys


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job in there mate ! Congrats .


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great

Where did you get the front splitter from, thinking abut adding one to the GF ST


----------

